# Questions about drug tests at CARE Ambulance (Orange, CA)



## slawmunny123 (Apr 30, 2018)

This is regarding to CARE ambulance Orange county. Anyone know anything about the drug screening ? is it pee or blood or hair? Also is it at the physical wilikinson clinic?


----------



## wtferick (Apr 30, 2018)

slawmunny123 said:


> This is regarding to CARE ambulance Orange county. Anyone know anything about the drug screening ? is it pee or blood or hair? Also is it at the physical wilikinson clinic?


Pee.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 30, 2018)

slawmunny123 said:


> This is regarding to CARE ambulance Orange county. Anyone know anything about the drug screening ? is it pee or blood or hair? Also is it at the physical wilikinson clinic?





wtferick said:


> Pee.



And first born child.


----------



## slawmunny123 (May 1, 2018)

wtferick said:


> Pee.


Do you know if its at the place you get your TB and Titers shot or do you get drug tested at the *Physical: Wilkinson Chiropractic & Rehabilitation Center *where they have you do the back/lift test?


----------



## slawmunny123 (May 1, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> And first born child.


----------



## wtferick (May 2, 2018)

slawmunny123 said:


> Do you know if its at the place you get your TB and Titers shot or do you get drug tested at the *Physical: Wilkinson Chiropractic & Rehabilitation Center *where they have you do the back/lift test?


It won't be at Wilkinsons.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 2, 2018)

OP, if you're wanting into EMS, don't do drugs. Not even weed.


----------



## luke_31 (May 2, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> OP, if you're wanting into EMS, don't do drugs. Not even weed.


I second this.  You seem awfully worried about the drug test, it you took something and aren't going to pass then bow out and come back later when you are clean. EMS is stressful enough without having to worry about getting caught with drugs in your system.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (May 4, 2018)

Someone's worried about a drug test lol. Better hope the employer doesn't read this.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (May 6, 2018)

If you have to ask, you shouldn’t be here.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 27, 2020)

Well it's more of a federal rule regarding pot.  Since they collect federal money and do business with federal agencies, they have to follow federal drug rules.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well it's more of a federal rule regarding pot.  Since they collect federal money and do business with federal agencies, they have to follow federal drug rules.


Even though this was in response to a spammer post, I'm leaving it here because this is good info.


----------

